# floating muskrat trap



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Well i have decided to make me a floating muskrat trap so what do you think
View attachment 3936
View attachment 3936


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Very interesting! I'll await photo's of success!


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

_i think i put to much into it _


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

_*NY that float will work fine-------I'll get a pic of mine that i use ----4 -110 coni's have caught 4 at a time plus mink----lots of work to bulid them but boy they work nice-only use a few in hard to setup places------------------sb*_


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Noyotes said:


> _i think i put to much into it _


If Skip says it'll work I'd venture to say it will.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

That's good enough for me then I can't wait to use it


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

It there are rats around it will work for sure! Yours look pretty sharp too. I have seen a ton of different floats and some are more elaborate and some are very basic. It seems as if it has bait and a trap it will work.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks mick


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*NY---here's a couple of pic's of this 4 way Rat Float---I have a couple made up for that special spot where nothing will work--To heavy and bulky to be hauling around much but they sure do work great also they work great on mink and weasel --I use muskrat carcass's and rat lure for bait---muskrat will enter and so will the mink---------------Start with 4 --110 coni's- the 4 traps are on the corners---2 pieces of 1/4" marine plywood 24" square-cut 7" off corner--the sides are 6" tall--glue and nail or Staple the box togather---on the botton I glue 2" foam insulation [blue] and cover the bottom with 1/4 ' M-plywood glue and seal the sides---I paint them camo--no real need--These floats are fun to make and float real well ---i use them on rivers or ponds or marsh--I cover them with grass or cattails, leaves whats ever handy--After freeze-up their a dandy weasel and mink getter---sounds hard to make but their really not----Their just fun to have for that special spot---------SB------------p.s. they seem to hold up well---P.SSSS. Oh I put a little step on the bottom of opening for the rat to step up







*


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

That's a pretty sweet rig! A lot more elaborate than mine with 4-110's.


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol that's awesome I bet you get your share with that maybe you should put a welcome mat on that step. Thanks for the pick


----------

